# Anyone in Michigan?



## johnnyb1019 (Aug 3, 2010)

I live in michigan and interested in some fantails or homers. I have a stockyard nearby, but ive gotten sick birds from there. I would like to find a local breeder with clean birds for sale. Thanks


----------

